# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Roditeljski dopust otac

## Arowan

Imam problem  :Smile: 

Trazio sam roditeljski dopust kao otac, ali su mi pri predaje dokumentacije
rekli da nema nikakve sanse da dobijem.

Razloge ne razumijem, a rekli su mi da je problem sto supruga nije
radila i nije koristila porodiljni dopust.
Ona je strani drzavljanin, vec je tu 5 godina, sada radi, a u vrijeme kada je rodila
placali smo redovito osiguranje HZZO-u.

Da li je ovo moguce, da ja kao otac ne mogu ostvariti svoje pravo
na roditeljski dopust? U zakonu ne mogu naci nista sto bi objasnilo to..
Radim 15 godina, svi doprinosi su placeni, kakve to ima veze
sto supruga nije radila? 

Hvala!

----------


## VeraM

Moraju oba roditelja biti u istom statusu da bi otac mogao dobiti roditeljski dopust. Ili oba nezaposlena ili oba zaposlena. Kako je supruga bila na rodiljnom dopustu kao nezaposlena vi ne možete dobiti roditeljski dopust kao zaposlena osoba.

----------


## VeraM

Istekao mi edit. Vidim da supruga nije koristila rodiljni dopust. Možde kao strani državljanin nema na to pravo, ne znam.
Ali znam da trebate oboje biti u istom statusu. Ona nije radila kad se djete rodilo pa pretpostavljam da zato vi ne možete koristiti roditeljski dopust.

----------


## artye

Bok!
Imam i ja pitanje vezano uz roditeljski dopust kojeg bi koristio otac: jel može prvo on iskoristiti 4mj, a onda nakon njega još i ja svoja preostala 4 mjeseca?
- oba smo zaposleni na stalno
- ja sad koristim prvih 6mj, mali je rođen u listopadu.
 iz financijskih razloga i situacije i kod njega i kod mene na poslu to bi nam više odgovaralo.
Hvala!

----------


## magistra

> Bok!
> Imam i ja pitanje vezano uz roditeljski dopust kojeg bi koristio otac: jel može prvo on iskoristiti 4mj, a onda nakon njega još i ja svoja preostala 4 mjeseca?
> - oba smo zaposleni na stalno
> - ja sad koristim prvih 6mj, mali je rođen u listopadu.
>  iz financijskih razloga i situacije i kod njega i kod mene na poslu to bi nam više odgovaralo.
> Hvala!


Muškarac, otac može koristiti roditeljski dopust. Mislim da rodiljni dopust (prvih 6 mjeseci djetetova života) može koristiti jedino žena/majka (neka me netko ispravi ako griješim). Roditeljski dopust (drugih 6 mjeseci djetetova života) mogu koristiti muškarac/otac ili žena/majka, kako se dogovore s pratećom papirologijom prema poslodavcu i HZZO-u.
Minimalno se mora koristiti 2 mjeseca dopusta od strane oca. U vrijeme kad smo suprug i ja koristili dopust, postojao je propis temeljem kojeg je za 3 mjeseca dopusta dobio još 2 mjeseca koje je mogao iskoristiti do navršene 7. godine djetetovog života (da bi se stimuliralo očeve da više koriste roditeljski dopust). Za žene/majke nagradnih mjeseci nije bilo. Nije ta dva mjeseca nikad iskoristio.

----------


## Beti3

> Bok!
> Imam i ja pitanje vezano uz roditeljski dopust kojeg bi koristio otac: jel može prvo on iskoristiti 4mj, a onda nakon njega još i ja svoja preostala 4 mjeseca?
> - oba smo zaposleni na stalno
> - ja sad koristim prvih 6mj, mali je rođen u listopadu.
>  iz financijskih razloga i situacije i kod njega i kod mene na poslu to bi nam više odgovaralo.
> Hvala!


Može.

----------


## jelena.O

S time da ti imaš pravo još dnevno za 2*1 sat za dojenje
Sav porodiljnom ili roditeljski se može koristiti do osme godine djeteta

----------


## VeraM

Evo čisto da dam informaciju što se može, samo treba tražit. 
Muž će koristiti 2 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta od starije kćeri dok sam ja na rodiljnom dopustu s mlađom (čekamo da se rodi). Ostalo mi svih 6 mjeseci roditeljskog od starije. Tako ćemo dobiti 2 mjeseca za tatu i još 6 mjeseci za mamu akonto roditeljskog dopusat starija, ja ću koristiti dio od tih 6 mjeseci nakon 1. rođendana mlađe, dok ne završi nastavna godina, tj nastava u školi. I kontamo da će nam ostat još oko 3 mjeseca tog prvog roditeljskog za slučaj nužde. 
U HZZO smo marali uvjeravati ljude da je to moguće, zvali su svoje šefove, nisu znali u našoj podružnici za to. Mi smo se pozivali na izvore i primjere iz drugih podružnica HZZO koji su odobrili ljudima takve situacije. Dakle, ako službenik na šalteru kaže da ne može, tražite koga više, šefa ili pravnu službu. Ako nisu imali slučaj, odmah kažu ne može da se ne moraju mislit.

----------


## SevenofNine

Dizem temu. Trenutno sam nezaposlena, imam nekih 7 mjeseci staza u zadnje 2 god no valjda nebitno za pricu. Imam super priliku za posao no mislim se bili ga prihvatila sada ili nakon poroda. Moze li se porodiljni i rodiljni prenijeti na oca ako ne prihvatim posao odmah nego nakon rodenja? Da li je problem sto nemam dovoljno mjeseci staza pa bi i tata zbog toga primao minimalac nakmade ili se njemu gleda iskljucivo prema njegovoj placi? Do kada moram prihvatiti posao da bi on mogao traziti pravo za dopustom?

----------


## Beti3

Nakon poroda ti moraš biti 70 dana na rodiljnom dopustu.
Tata može nakon toga. Znači ti prekidaš rodiljni, ideš raditi, a tata ga otvara i ima svoju punu plaću dok beba ne navrši 6 mjeseci. Nakon toga možeš opet ti na porodiljni uz naknadu od 2328 kn ili on uz max naknadu od 3900(od 1.4.će biti oko 5500).
A možete i raditi na 4 sata, jedan ili drugi, uz cijelu naknadu i pola plaće, i to u duplom vremenu preostalog dopusta. 
Bilo bi bolje da ste oboje zaposleni prije otvaranja porodiljnog, tako ne biste imali problema.
Malo prouči zakon, sve imaš na netu.

----------


## jelena.O

Ali
Vi bi trebali biti ravnopravni oboje zaposleni ili oboje nezaposleni
Ajde provjeri to

----------


## martincius

Dijete rodeno 7/2016, ja sam koristila 12 mj, muz bi uzeo sada 30 dana preko ljeta. Dao je otkaz, bio je plan da radi do 31.7. pa od 1.8. roditeljski, pa 1.9. novi posao. U hzzo mi kazu da ne moze nego mora biti u radnom odnosu. Jel to tocno? Ako je, onda bi se dogovorio u firmi u kojoj je dao otkaz da mu raskinu radni odnos 31.8.

Pliz ako netko zna sto je ok, hvala!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

Da, oboje morate biti u radnom odnosu, kao što su rekli u HZZOu.

----------


## martincius

Hvala!
Jos jedno pitanje, roditeljski se moze koristiti minimalno 30 dana. Muz ima dva mjeseca, znaci ako sada uzme npr 31 dan, onda ostatak ne moze iskoristiti jer mu je ostalo 29 dana?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

prvo:
računaju se svi dani i subore, nedelje i praznici

drugo da nemaš nekih problema najbolje je planirati nešto što kalndarski ide najviše 30 dana, ponekad to nije mjesec dana, samo da znaš planirati. 

sad treba vidjeti kak je to točno sve kod trećeg djeteta, ako si mislila da uzme za treće dijete, možda imaš pravo iskoristiti i za prvo i drugo, jer su mlađi od 8 godina



sad vidim da je beti već dala odgovor, je mora biti zaposlen da bi mogo na poriodiljni tj. morate biti u jednakom odnosu

----------


## martincius

Koristit ce za drugo dijete, ja trenutno koristim za trece.
Onda je najbolje koristit tocno 30 dana, pa moze i iduce ljeto opet 30.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Ali da bude točno 30 dana
Trebate podnijeti zahtjev koji mora dat suglasnost firma

----------


## Pinka

Pozdrav, trebam jednu info. Sin je rodjen 1.4.2020. Supruga je na rodiljnom, a od 1.10. do kraja godine ja bi uzeo 3 mjeseca roditeljskog jer bi ona isla na nekakva predavanja u sklopu postdiplomskog koja se odrzavaju jednom godisnje pa ne zeli izgubit godinu. Probao sam od poslodavca dobiti ta 3 mjeseca roditeljskog, on je to odbio i rekao da "tada nemoze". Smije li poslodavac stvarno odbiti dati roditeljski dopust ocu i kome se obratiti za pomoc ako ne smije?

----------


## Beti3

Znam da treba dati zahtjev na HZZO ako poslodavac odbija korištenje porodiljnog dopusta. HZZO izda rješenje i najdulje 30 dana nakon rješenja poslodavac mora, po sili zakona, omogućiti porodiljni dopust.
Najbolje je pitati kod pravnika u HZZO.

----------


## jelena.O

Znači praksa je takva kako beti kaže
Imala sam i ja taj pronlemčić ili sličan  uglavnom rekla sam zajedničkom direktoru da muž planira uzeti jedno pravo odmah je reko ne može da ok mu nisam objasnila da je svejedno kaj on kaže kad je samo stvar tih mjesec dana razlike,odmah je pristao da bude onako kako smo tražili.
U to vrijeme nisam pitala našeg pravnika jer ga imamo u firmi ,jer je za pol sata dani odobrenje.
Tako ako imate pravnika ili kadrovika slobodno ih uključi,ako je taj neki koji treba dati papir neumoljiv.
I samo još tebi pitanje nadam se da je ona zaposlena jer ni trebali imati jednako status
Javi kaj si rješio

----------


## bubi99

Pozdrav,
polsodavac ne smije odbiti bilo kojem roditelju pravo na dopust. Prema Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama (https://www.zakon.hr/z/214/Zakon-o-r...skim-potporama) čl.13. st. 1 Zaposleni ili samozaposleni roditelj, nakon navršenih 6 mjeseci života djeteta ima pravo na roditeljski dopust. Dalje st. 2 i 3, te članci 14, 15, 16.
Možete probati ukazati poslodavcu ovaj zakon, a ako ne ide onda mu se obratiti putem pravnika ili bolje odvjetnika.
Lp

----------


## Aniram86

Pozdrav,
imam jedno pitanje, je li moguće koristiti roditeljski dopust na način da prvo majka koristi svih 6 mjeseci, a onda nastavno otac još 2 mjeseca? Hvala na odgovoru. Lp

----------


## jelena.O

Ako su oboje zaposleni može

----------


## Peterlin

https://www.hzzo.hr/rodiljne-i-roditeljske-potpore/

----------


## Malina2018

> Evo čisto da dam informaciju što se može, samo treba tražit. 
> Muž će koristiti 2 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta od starije kćeri dok sam ja na rodiljnom dopustu s mlađom (čekamo da se rodi). Ostalo mi svih 6 mjeseci roditeljskog od starije. Tako ćemo dobiti 2 mjeseca za tatu i još 6 mjeseci za mamu akonto roditeljskog dopusat starija, ja ću koristiti dio od tih 6 mjeseci nakon 1. rođendana mlađe, dok ne završi nastavna godina, tj nastava u školi. I kontamo da će nam ostat još oko 3 mjeseca tog prvog roditeljskog za slučaj nužde. 
> U HZZO smo marali uvjeravati ljude da je to moguće, zvali su svoje šefove, nisu znali u našoj podružnici za to. Mi smo se pozivali na izvore i primjere iz drugih podružnica HZZO koji su odobrili ljudima takve situacije. Dakle, ako službenik na šalteru kaže da ne može, tražite koga više, šefa ili pravnu službu. Ako nisu imali slučaj, odmah kažu ne može da se ne moraju mislit.


Imam slican slucaj za prvo dijete rođeno 28.11.2018 sam iskoristila 9 mj porodiljnog zbog zaposlenja i radila sam od 1.9.2019 do 31.8.2020 gdje sam na komplikacijama ostala bez posla zbog isteka ugovora na određeno a sad mi jedni govore da imam pravo na ta 3 mj na ovom porodiljnom a drugi da nemam to pravo. A muž bi htio iskoristiti pravo na svoja dva mj roditeljskog dopusta za prvo dijete ali su mu rekli da on to pravo nema i da otkud mu ta informacija. Vidim da je gospođa uspila dobiti taj dopust za muza pa me zanima šta da napravim po tome pitanju

----------


## Beti3

Ako ti je ugovor istekao na komplikacijama, imaš pravo dobivati naknadu za to do 45 dana prije poroda. Tih 45 dana imaš pravo na naknadu od zavoda za zapošljavanje na temelju prethodnog staza i ako si prijavljena na zavod.
Ostatak porodiljnog za prvo dijete možeš iskoristiti nakon završetka porodiljnog kao nezaposlena, za drugo dijete, ali tek kad se zaposliš.
I suprug će moći iskoristiti svoja 2 mjeseca kad i ti budes zaposlena.

Morate oboje imati isti radno pravni status u trenutku ostvarenja tih prava. Tako piše. Oboje zaposleni.

----------


## Željkaivan

Poštovani, imam pitanje u vezi 2 mjeseca porodiljnog za oceve. Znaci koristila sam prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog kao zaposlena i u toku koristenja drugih 6 mjeseci mi je istekao ugovor koji mi nisu produzili i isla sam preostali dio prijavit kao nezaposlena (mjesec i 14 dana je ostalo) i sad mi je doslo rjesenje u kojem mi priznaju taj dio kao nezaposlenoj al izmedju isteka ugovora i novog rjesenja je 14 dana (znaci taj dio sam bez porodiljnog)... Vracam se radit odma po zavrsetku porodiljnog a pitanje je jel muz sad s tim izgubio pravo na svoja 2 mjeseca kad se ja vratim radit (on je stalno zaposlen) zbog tog prekida?

----------

